# Lighting



## azn_fishy55 (Aug 7, 2005)

What kind of light will I need to keep glosso(Glossostigma elatinodes)


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

A lot of light. 4 wpg.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

2.5 wpg cf and CO2 or 3wpg normal flourescent and Co2.


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Aug 7, 2005)

I am getting a 95 watt compact fluorescent,is that too much?By the way,the tank is 30 gallons.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats a lot of light. You will most likely need pressurised Co2 with that much lighting. 65-72 watts would have been plenty.


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Aug 7, 2005)

wait...I think the maximum wattage is 95 watts.Sorry...


----------

